# Living with Diabetes Day Norwich 15th June 2015



## Lindarose (Jan 7, 2015)

I've just found this event organised by Diabetes UK and it's just 10 minutes from home so I've ordered my ticket already Not until June but I'm already looking forward to learning more and gaining better control of things Will be good to meet up with others It doesn't specify whether just for type 2 so think could be either


----------



## Northerner (Jan 7, 2015)

It's always good to go along and meet others living with D 'in the flesh'  I'm sure you'll get a lot out of it 

edit: They appear to be aimed primarily at Type 2, here is a list of all available dates (I will also post this separately) :

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/How_we_help/Living-with-Diabetes-Days/


----------

